
How NOT to hire a software engineer - tosh
http://tonsky.me/blog/hiring/
======
itronitron
Thanks for posting this. I found this particular article to be much more
interesting and universally helpful than the other similar articles on how to
hire that have been posted to HN in recent weeks.

